# postgresql-server port



## garrettheaver (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi all

I was just wondering if the postgresql-server port is in the process of being updated to 8.4.1 which was released on 2009-09-09?

Thanks
Garrett


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2009)

Ask the port maintainer (run [cmd=]make maintainer[/cmd] in the port directory).


----------



## amitabh (Nov 8, 2009)

garrettheaver said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> I was just wondering if the postgresql-server port is in the process of being updated to 8.4.1 which was released on 2009-09-09?
> 
> ...



Garret

Did you receive any response from the port maintainer? Would not like to bug him again if you have already received a response.


----------



## garrettheaver (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey

No the maintainer never responded to me. I posted the message here then emailed them directly but I never got any response and never followed up on it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 9, 2009)

Normally I'd advise you to try on the freebsd-ports mailing list too, but the port maintainer hasn't posted there since January 2007, and his last PostgreSQL-related message was from October 2006.


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Nov 10, 2009)

*No change in postgresql84-**

As an aside I had a couple email exchanges with the port maintainer and at the time he said only that he was "terribly busy" and intended to get to the ports in the coming weekend. This was probably three weeks ago. "Terribly busy" could mean a lot of different things and it's none of my business so I won't pry. But he _is_ the maintainer, right? So what's up?

Something more useful than posting here is that Postgresql-8.4.1 compiles fine (at -O2 on my machine) and dumps everything into /usr/local/pgsql so I installed from the source tarball, just like my Slackware days. Symlink the binaries in bin to /usr/local/bin/ and you're off and running. Just duplicate you're current pg binaries using the ones in the pgsql directory. It's really quite simple. And you're no longer depending on someone other than yourself to get back to work.

A tip here: If you have postgresql installed by ports rename the start-up script in /usr/local/etc/rc.d. pkg_delete the port, build from the tarball, do the sym-linking as above and un-rename the start-up script. Everything will work again. Don't forget to dump and reload if you're crossing minor numbers, e.g. 8.3.7 to 8.4.1. HTH


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2009)

If you can just edit the port's Makefile and see how far you get with that. Submit the patches as a PR.


----------



## ohauer (Nov 11, 2009)

PR already exist since one month.

see http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/139277


----------



## amitabh (Nov 18, 2009)

Compiling 8.4.1 source went very smoothly on amd64 arch. But I would rather wait for the official port to come up before touching my production machine. Hope the maintainer finds time get the official port through.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 19, 2009)

The maintainer doesn't seem to be active at the moment. The last commit is over 4 months ago.


----------



## amitabh (Nov 21, 2009)

I hope someone takes up the port in the interim while the original maintainer is busy.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Nov 22, 2009)

amitabh said:
			
		

> I hope someone takes up the port in the interim while the original maintainer is busy.



I hope so.

May be I need to read FreeBSD Porter's Handbook to understand port system in deeper level.
Contributing to community is better than waiting for help.

I am using postgresql84-server for my website cms in a jail. Recently I have installed a copy of PostgreSQL 8.4.1 into another jail from tarball. I share my notes in this thread


----------



## zeissoctopus (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks to maintainer and PR submitters, port version of postgresql 8.4.1 exists


----------



## ohauer (Dec 6, 2009)

If installing from ports, be aware the option for 64Bit has changed.

So before update check wich date/time type you have used before.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/databases/postgresql84-server/Makefile.diff

```
# See http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/76999 for more info
 # (requires dump/restore if modified.)
-OPTIONS+=	INTDATE "Builds with 64-bit date/time type (server)" off
+OPTIONS+=	INTDATE "Builds with 64-bit date/time type (server)" on
 
 #.  if (defined(SERVER_ONLY) && defined(WITH_ICU)) || make(makesum)
 #USE_AUTOTOOLS=	autoconf:262
@@ -133,8 +132,8 @@ CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--with-system-tzdata=/us
 PLIST_SUB+=	TZDATA="@comment "
 .  endif
 
-.  if defined(WITH_INTDATE)
-CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--enable-integer-datetimes
+.  if defined(WITHOUT_INTDATE)
+CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--disable-integer-datetimes
 .  endif
```


----------

